# A few photos of my 2015 Ankona Cayenne skiff



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

View attachment 2424
View attachment 2422
View attachment 2423


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice! What kind of top speed are you getting with the 4 blade?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one beauty. Love that small center console
That light house looks NC but I guess LA


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Good looking skiff!


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

petersd said:


> View attachment 2424
> View attachment 2422
> View attachment 2423


Well, when you find your next one, sell me your current one will you?


----------



## Bayou Robert (Oct 9, 2016)

Sweet, a friend of mine just purchased one also. Light blue I believe.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, like that small console


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great set up. If you're dreaming about the next one, this one must not do everything in your last dream.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

Indoman said:


> Nice! What kind of top speed are you getting with the 4 blade?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

Right at 30 mph. I figure that I lost 3 or 4 with the 4 blade, but I am happy with it. I travel parts of 4 states for work, so I am on the interstates a lot. I fish to relax, so I don't need to do 60 mph in a 17 ft. Skiff. Most of my time is spent on the platforms, not jumping from spot to spot.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> That's one beauty. Love that small center console
> That light house looks NC but I guess LA


I like a simple skiff and the mini console is just what I wanted. I only saw a photo of a prototype Ankona posted and I knew I wanted it. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

petersd said:


> I like a simple skiff and the mini console is just what I wanted. I only saw a photo of a prototype Ankona posted and I knew I wanted it. Thanks for the compliment!


Oh, the lighthouse is just 8 miles from my house on Lake Pontchartrain north of New Orleans. Almost all of my fishing is sight fishing reds with flies in the marsh, but there is fishing in the lake. It is just not as consistent. There are several rivers and bayous that feed into Pontchartrain on the Northshore.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

Bayou Robert said:


> Sweet, a friend of mine just purchased one also. Light blue I believe.


Where is your friend located? I wanted the Cayenne for crossing some of the more open bays. I am very pleased with it!


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the c


sjrobin said:


> Great set up. If you're dreaming about the next one, this one must not do everything in your last dream.


Thanks for the compliment! Actually I am very pleased with it. I may have done a few things just a little differently, but that is because Ankona is 12 hours from me and I didn't have the luxury of seeing any Cayennes near me when I bought mine. I was not able to stop by the shop during the build. Mine is #22 and there was only one other Cayenne in Louisiana at the time and it was not set up for push poling and had no platforms. To sum it up, my dream skiff right now would be the Ankona Cayenne with just a few tweaks from my current skiff.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

T


JET4 said:


> very nice, like that small console


Thanks! I like it as well, giving more room to easily move around the skiff. It is perfect for my boat and my type of fishing.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

salt_fly said:


> Well, when you find your next one, sell me your current one will you?


Sure! Where are you located salt fly?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

E-money said:


> Good looking skiff!


Thank you!


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

petersd said:


> Sure! Where are you located salt fly?


Houston, TX. 
Really a great looking skiff! How's the draft? Ease of poling? Dryness in choppy seas? etc?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

salt_fly said:


> Houston, TX.
> Really a great looking skiff! How's the draft? Ease of poling? Dryness in choppy seas? etc?


6" or so from what I can tell. It poles very well, tracks very well and spins very well. I think it is very dry with the increased freeboard and sharper entry. I bought it for that reason as I needed a skiff that would fit in my 19.5' garage and be able to safely cross some pretty open bays in the Biloxi marsh and down around Venice, etc.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

salt_fly said:


> Houston, TX.
> Really a great looking skiff! How's the draft? Ease of poling? Dryness in choppy seas? etc?


Thanks for the compliment Salt Fly!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

petersd said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Actually I am very pleased with it. I may have done a few things just a little differently...To sum it up, my dream skiff right now would be the Ankona Cayenne with just a few tweaks from my current skiff.


Specifically, what tweaks would you make?


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> Specifically, what tweaks would you make?


Maybe gone with the 60 4- stroke Yamaha instead of the 50, put a little taller platform, I would have had more conversation with them on the rod holders. I fly fish 95%+ of the time, so I would have placed the rod holders closer toward the front of the cockpit and had the push pole holders that retract so they wouldn't catch line. If they offered Kevlar on the Cayenne, I would have gone with it. None of these affect me very much at all. Great people! I wish that I had been closer to them as I am 12 hours away.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Great feedback. Thank you.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

petersd said:


> and had the push pole holders that retract so they wouldn't catch line.


I've been talking to Erin about this. The flush-mount push pole holders don't fit well on the cap of the Cayenne because they have to be located pretty far into the deck (closer to the cockpit...straining the push pole). Erin recommended looking at the v-marine removable push pole holders instead.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't mind the bend in the 22' Stiffy Hybrid while pulling the boat because I don't store it on the boat anyway. I just transport the pole on the way to and from the marsh. I hang it diagonally in my garage from the ceiling. (19.5' garage)


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Petersd-
Sweet rig. I've been looking at the Cayenne and SUV17. Dont know which would be better for my area of Florida. Lot of rocks and oyster bars. Any thoughts?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Justin Atwell said:


> Petersd-
> Sweet rig. I've been looking at the Cayenne and SUV17. Dont know which would be better for my area of Florida. Lot of rocks and oyster bars. Any thoughts?


What part of FL is that? I have a Native SUV 17.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Padre said:


> What part of FL is that? I have a Native SUV 17.


Big bend/pandhandle.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Justin Atwell said:


> Big bend/pandhandle.


I live in Destin and I love my SUV. Now, I have never been on a Cayenne but I bet it is nice. I like my SUV because it is a micro skiff. I can pole in 5 inches. It handles chop well but it is light so you are not going to go fast in chop. I was out last week in the bay when it was blowing and we were only going (Not wide open) between 19 & 21 knots when a Maverick blew by me because he could handle the chop a lot better. Having the deep bow and trim tabs help but again, super light boat. I also like the SUV because it has a little more room. But if I ever get another skiff, it will probably be the Cayenne or the Heron. By the way, you are more than welcome to come over and take a ride in it.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Padre said:


> I live in Destin and I love my SUV. Now, I have never been on a Cayenne but I bet it is nice. I like my SUV because it is a micro skiff. I can pole in 5 inches. It handles chop well but it is light so you are not going to go fast in chop. I was out last week in the bay when it was blowing and we were only going (Not wide open) between 19 & 21 knots when a Maverick blew by me because he could handle the chop a lot better. Having the deep bow and trim tabs help but again, super light boat. I also like the SUV because it has a little more room. But if I ever get another skiff, it will probably be the Cayenne or the Heron. By the way, you are more than welcome to come over and take a ride in it.



I'm not completely familiar with Destin fishing. I'm over in tallahassee. Do you have a lot of ICW and backcountry? Or do you fish a lot of exposed/open water? How's fishing on the bow? Feel stable? 

Thanks for offer. May take you up on that!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Justin Atwell said:


> I'm not completely familiar with Destin fishing. I'm over in tallahassee. Do you have a lot of ICW and backcountry? Or do you fish a lot of exposed/open water? How's fishing on the bow? Feel stable?
> 
> Thanks for offer. May take you up on that!!


We have both. Lot of back water but a lot of open bays. We have flats on the edge of the bay and I'll cross the bay to get to creeks that flow out of lakes. The bow is very stable. I have casting platform up there and I can walk the gunnels and I weigh 215. It tips a little when I do but I am used to it. Just let me know and I'll check my schedule.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Thats great, Padre! Sounds like it serves you well and is very versatile. Do you have any big complaints or things that you would change with your setup? I dont know how your SUV is configured, but I would like to do a CC with maybe a cooler seat to save space and a troling motor on bow. Would like to fly and use some conventional tackle. Do you pole at all?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Justin Atwell said:


> Thats great, Padre! Sounds like it serves you well and is very versatile. Do you have any big complaints or things that you would change with your setup? I dont know how your SUV is configured, but I would like to do a CC with maybe a cooler seat to save space and a troling motor on bow. Would like to fly and use some conventional tackle. Do you pole at all?


Yeah I wish I would have sprung for the fuel cell instead of the 6 gallon tank. I was trying to save money. You definitely want to get it with trim tabs. I use a Yeti for a seat in front of the center console. I pole all the time. I don't have a trolling motor. It poles like a dream. It is versatile. I have taken it to Mosquito Lagoon 4 times since I got it in December. Next week we are headed for Charleston and then at the end of the month, the Biloxi marsh.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Padre said:


> Yeah I wish I would have sprung for the fuel cell instead of the 6 gallon tank. I was trying to save money. You definitely want to get it with trim tabs. I use a Yeti for a seat in front of the center console. I pole all the time. I don't have a trolling motor. It poles like a dream. It is versatile. I have taken it to Mosquito Lagoon 4 times since I got it in December. Next week we are headed for Charleston and then at the end of the month, the Biloxi marsh.


Sounds awesome! You guys will have a blast. Do you happen to have any pictures of your SUV? I would love to look at your setup. 

I have read that some guys say the trims aren't necessary, but I would guess especially in open water scenarios, it would serve you well.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Justin Atwell said:


> Sounds awesome! You guys will have a blast. Do you happen to have any pictures of your SUV? I would love to look at your setup.
> 
> I have read that some guys say the trims aren't necessary, but I would guess especially in open water scenarios, it would serve you well.


The trims aren't necessary for side to side but for a better hole shot and putting the bow down in chop so the bow cuts through the chop, you need trim tabs. With the tabs and only 1 or 2 guys on the boat, I can spin the wheel and be on a plane in the length of the boat.


----------



## Justin Atwell (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing and nice red! Love the color scheme on your SUV.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

petersd said:


> View attachment 2424
> View attachment 2422
> View attachment 2423


Have any other pics of the mini console where it shows the gauges?


----------

